# Emergency Service Provider’s Insurance Protection Act



## mariomike (25 Aug 2012)

A topic yesterday, "I damaged DND vehicle, need advice" reminded me that when renewing personal motor vehicle insurance, premiums may increase as a result of traffic accidents at work.

In 2004, the Ontario legislature approved legislation that prohibited insurance companies from increasing personal premiums for police officers, firefighters and paramedics involved in departmental accidents.

417.0.1    (1)  No insurer shall use a risk classification system in classifying risks for a coverage or category of automobile insurance that permits an insurer to consider for purposes of a contract of automobile insurance, other than a contract covering the emergency vehicle, an accident arising out of a person's use or operation of an emergency vehicle during an emergency as described in subsection (2). 

The Bill amends the Insurance Act to prevent insurers from considering accidents that occur when an emergency vehicle is responding to an emergency for purposes of contracts of automobile insurance, other than for contracts covering the emergency vehicle.
http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/source/statutes/english/2004/elaws_src_s04011_e.htm


----------

